# Electric Cooktop too slow to heat



## coachgns (Feb 5, 2011)

We recently installed a new Bosch Cooktop during a total renovation of a Condo unit - we redid everything; custom cabinets, complex design granite countertops - the works. When we were designing everything, we were told that we needed the dimensions, etc. of all of our appliances so the contertops could be cut properly, the wiring could be run to the right place & the custom cabinets would be built precisely to fit our appliances. So we went out & ordered all of our appliances, including a Bosch Electric Cooktop & a Bosch electric oven so we could provide the contractor the dimensions & specs. Our contractor told us we needed to be sure we bought a unit that operated at 208 volts, not the usual 240 because our bldg only had 208 service. THis limited us to 4 models. 2 of them said in the SPecs that they would not operate to ful capacity at 208, so that left us with either Miele or Bosch - both of which in their published specs showed the same power output at both 240 & 208. For the Miele, you had to special order & specify that it was 208; I assume they did a somewhat difft build. The Bosch unit did not differentiate between the voltages in their SPecs. But to be sure, we had our saleman call Bosch to make sure it would work according to Spec - and Bosch told him it would.

Well - several months later, we finally took delivery of the appliances, and the Cooktop & Oven do NOT work properly. THe oven is slow to heat, and doesn't seem to be hot enough on Broil. The Cooktop does not heat up properly - it takes over 30 minutes to boil a pot with 3 - 4 qts of water in it.
Contacted Bosch - and they sent me a copy of the product label that is attached UNDERNEATH THE COOKTOP showing different power at 208 or 240. This label is contradictory with the product specs that they have both online & in the book at the Dealer, and contradictory to the statement made when our sales person called to check. 

Bosch is refusing to do anything about it - simply stating if we don't like it, we can return it. Of course, to do so would cost many times more than the cost of the cooktop, since our granite is cut precisely to the dimensions of this cooktop & our cabinets are built precisely to these dimensions. I did look at other cooktops, and they would not fit in our space.

Now I am stuck with a practically unusable cooktop, and a manufacturer who misled us with a defective specification. We want to be able to cook properly. 

An electrician told us he could install Boost Transformers to get these applinaces to work properly, but that would cost us $1000 each, and it would mean redoing some of the cabinets to accommodate the large transformers which would also cost us major bucks & we'd lose drawer space.

We're in a quandary. 
Any advice (other than what several people have told me - SUE - but I hate doing that & it would take years to resolve & be very expensive)?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well the electrician has the answer, install a transformer, but I am sure that would be real expensive to.

Mark


----------

